# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Notición! Video de Ellla maravilla a magos de todo el mundo!

## Petrus

Y gana por segunda vez consecutiva el concurso de Blog de Magia.

Aquí toda la historia completa

Copio y pego parte: 

Ha sucedido algo muy extraño.

Y esto que ha sucedido personalmente me pone muy contento porque corrobora la idea de que *el concurso va mucho más allá de un premio*: sirve para darse a conocer y exponerse a la mirada tanto del público llano, como de aficionados y de expertos. Y esta es la mejor manera por lejos de mejorar nuestra magia.

¿Quién mejor que el público para dar su opinión del impacto del efecto?

¿Quién mejor que los magos que llevan más camino recorrido para dar su opinión de las técnicas?

¿Quién mejor que los colegas para darnos ánimo, ayudarnos a pasar momentos difíciles y celebrar juntos los buenos momentos?

¿Y qué mejor que cuando todos (magos y público llano) quedan impactados tanto por el efecto mágico como por las técnicas?

Esto es lo sucedido:

Uno de los videos participantes del concurso llegó a *un foro muy reconocido de habla inglesa donde abundan los expertos de esa rama de la magia* sin el autor quererlo ni promocionarlo (de hecho llegó vía Youtube y no a través del concurso y el autor no se enteró hasta hoy).

*Y las reacciones que desencadenó fueron increíbles, en menos de 5 horas ya había 2 hilos dedicados a ese video uno de los cuáles ya tenía 4 páginas con comentarios como los siguientes:

“Increíble hallazgo, muy inspirador”

“Lo he mirado probablemente 40 veces. El último movimiento todavía me deja asombrado!!! Simplemente hermoso.”

“Me recuerda la forma de actuar de Doug Hennig. Parece disfrutar la rutina tanto como los espectadores. Irradia disfrute y maravilla. Esta tiene que ser la mejor actuación de magia que vi en muchos, muchos años. Esos que no creen que la magia es un “Arte”, deberían mirar esto.”

“Estoy muy impresionado”

“Absolutamente hermoso”

“Excelente actuación. Claramente practica sus rutinas y su actuación. Excelente timing y presentación.”

” Muy hermoso. Elegante, con gracia, encantador. Verdadero arte! Siendo tan joven ya entiende lo que hace a la magia, Magia”

“Increíble”

“Tiene un toque poético y se mueve realmente bien en su área de la escena. No pude evitar recordar a Slydini y Ramsay durante su rutina.”

“Es excelente!!” Pablo Valdés, mago mexicano creador de los trucos de magia “Fuego” y “Tiempo”

“Wow. Me encantaría hacerlo la mitad de bien!” Pete Biro.

“Wow— no parece haber mucho más para decir que — asi que: wow!” Curtis Kam

“Ignoren las monedas por un momento (lo sé, lo sé), algunas cosas realmente sobresalen en este video. Al contrario de muchos esfuerzos en Youtube, su cara es en sí misma un elemento de la actuación! Noten los movimientos de su cuerpo durante la rutina - se inclina hacia adelante en ciertos puntos, hacia atrás en otros… mira las monedas en los momentos exacto, y en otros momentos se dirige al espectador con esa sonrisa (lo sé, lo sé) . Es un fabulos ejemplo (para mi) de cuán importantes son “las otras cosas” (aparte de los “movimientos”) en la magia con monedas.”

Y continúa así página, tras página, tras página. Traduzco algunos de estos comentarios para que se sientan orgullosos de un colega y emulen sus virtudes. Ademas creo que resumen lo que nuestros lectores habituales piensan al respecto (y lo han dejado plasmado en varios comentarios también)*

Lean el el artículo completo y felicitemos a Ella acá:

http://blogdemagia.com/2007/10/04/2%...sorprendentes/

----------


## Franmanzaneda

La verdad es que motivos no les faltan a los guiris estos para alabar a Ella.

Felicidades Ella!

Saludos.

----------


## Petrus

Y esos halagos son solo una parte. Imagina que ocupan solo un post de este hilo, y dice en el artículo que son mas de 4 páginas iguales!!!

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Pues sí, y doy fe de ello. Ya había visitado ese foro porque Ella me lo contó con anterioridad. Una vencedora totalmente justa.

----------


## letang

Conocí a Ella cuando estaba empezando en la magia en un foro que ya ni siquiera existe (¿"el arte de la magia" se llamaba?).

Decía que le encantaban las bolas de esponja, algo que en aquel momento hacía ni fú ni fá, estábamos todos con cartitas para aquí y para allá y nada más.

Me decía que llevaba muy poco, sólo unos días, y me mandó unos vídeos.
Casi me caigo para atrás... sólo unos días y la técnica y el timming eran perfectos.

Desde entonces, viendo esos comienzos, ¡qué me podría esperar!.

Y desde hace unos 6 años que la conozco, no hace más que sorprenderme cada vez que comparte algún vídeo con nosotros.

En fin chiquilla, que has nacido con un don y lo has sacado a la luz. Si tu familia o tu entorno te hubiera dicho que dejaras la magia, que era una tontería, hubiera sido una gran pérdida para todos. Pero el destino quiso que nos deleitaras con todas estas maravillas.

Felicidades, y gracias!!

----------


## BusyMan

Niña, ya sabes que me pareces bastante bobica, te aguanto a ratos y tu historia del IN-GE-NIE-RO me hizo reir durante meses...

Pero también sabes que te he alabado tu sentido de la misdirection, tu naturalidad y tu pasión por ciertas cosas muy concretas.

Me acuerdo el día que nos conocimos hace ya un porrón de años y quedamos en la cafetería de tu facultad para conocernos e intercambiar opiniones raras de dos personas que no se conocían y buceaban (o naufragaban) en un campo nuevo y apasionante que estábamos empezando a recorrer.

Un beso y enhorabuena.

(El otro día tu amiga Carmen me pidió que te convenciera para que les hagas una buena rutina de monedas, que por lo visto ahora eres muy exclusiva para enseñar tus "joyitas"  :Wink1:   )

----------


## miguelajo

Y a mi que esta chica me debe una magia desde hace tiempo!!!!....
A la proxima no te escapas...
FELICIDADES!!!

----------


## magomago

Pues muchisimas felicidades, acabo de ver el otro foro y eres una autentica revolucion , 5 paginas en dos dias.

Criss Angel , David Blaine prepararos para la llegada de ......... Ella.

----------


## shark

mi más sincera enhorabuena  8-)

----------


## ignoto

:P   :Wink:

----------


## ingodwetrust

Pues... ¡Bravo por Ella!

Ahora el problema lo tienes con nosotros Clau... ¡Queremos ver más!  :Lol:  

Muchos besos y enhorabuena.

----------


## Felipe

Felicidades Claudia. Ya te dije hace tiempo cuando te conocí que tenías muy buenas manos (y coco) y buen futuro. Que no se te suba a la cabeza. Creo que no.

PD. Sigue en pie lo que te dije.  :Wink:

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Felicidades Clau!  Me alegro mucho de que hayas ganado por segunda vez 
consecutiva el concurso porque te lo mereces. Cuando quieras ya puedes pedir el libro que me encargaste que ya está disponible en la web  :Smile1: 

Besos

----------


## potey_10

La verdad es que esta muy bien, felicidades CLau!!

----------


## MagicCastúo

Pues bueno yo todavía no he tenido el placer de conocer a ella en persona pero espero que algún día sea posible. Nada felicitarte por tu victoria en el concurso de Blog de Magia y aún más importante felicitarte por esa gran rutina de monedas que te ha dado la victoria. Estoy convencido que con un poquito de suerte llegarás lejos muy lejos.

----------


## ferrymagic

Te conozco solo por los videos y tus mensajes. Pero desde el primer dia, me di cuenta que vives la magia y eso es muy importante. Que tiemble Ines, que como se descuide la quitas el puesto  :D 

Felicidades ha nacido una estrella.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Me alegra mucho ver como progresas!!! ... parece poco, pero ya llevas unos añitos "dando la paliza" en este foro... 
Fantastica, nos has demostrado que sabes aprobechar el tiempo. La verdad es que en tus últimos videos da gusto verte.

Felicidades!!!

----------


## laso

Normalmente sigo un proceso a la hora de ver un numero de Magia grabado en vídeo. 

Primero me abstraigo, veo el juego intentando olvidar mi afición a este arte, intentando sentir lo que un profano podría sentir y disfrutarlo. Os confieso que me resulta bastante fácil hacerlo.

Segundo, si me ha gustado, veo el juego de una forma analítica: El ritmo, la técnica, los gestos, etc. Lo que me da una idea del trabajo que hay detrás. Y también lo disfruto

"Ella" no me ha dejado disfrutar de mi proceso, me ha robado la segunda parte.

La segunda vez que vi el vídeo de "ella" volví a caer, inevitablemente, en la abstracción. De pura belleza quede hipnotizado, mis ojos no eran capaces de fijarse en los detalles técnicos y me encontré disfrutando la rutina como la primera vez. 

Lo intenté una tercera vez...  creí conseguirlo pero, al llegar a la última desaparición, sonreíste, te relajaste, me relajé y perdí -o gané, quien sabe- y disfruté del último pase, como la primera vez

No es puro peloteo, es una de las rutinas con monedas mas hermosas que he visto y he visto unas cuantas. No le sobra nada, no le falta nada (que mi ignorancia me permita ver), es redonda. Me gustaría verla en vivo y en directo.

Gracias y felicidades.

----------


## mayico

ella... tienes que tener la cara como un tomate de roja jejejjee, ¿no se te suben yá los colores? jejejeje.

solo... enhorabuena

----------


## Ella

> ella... tienes que tener la cara como un tomate de roja jejejjee, ¿no se te suben yá los colores? jejejeje.
> 
> solo... enhorabuena


pues la veradd es que si
 :Oops:   :Oops:  

muchas gracias a todos!!!
en especial a laso que ya tengo una excusa para hablar con el...  :Lol:  
tambien a ti mariano,sobre todo gracias por traerme el libro de roth!! ahora es miooooooooo   :twisted: 

sabiais que sin felipe probablemente no haria ahora numismagia? el me regalo mis 1ºs monedas de dolar   :Lol:   y Armand peniques.

magomago, fue la 1º persona que por via mp me hablo y me explico que era el timmign corrigiendo un video mio.

miguelajo: te debo un juego, no se me olvida, que me lo pusiste en la carta..  :Lol:  

busy: ya no estoy con el in-ge-ni-ero, pero me buscare uno gringo para cuando vaya a hacer el mir a usa   :Lol:  

potey: eres muy guapo, deja a tu novia ya...

ingod:  8)  tu tampoco esta mal...

jp: eres feo

shark e ignoto: viva el lado oscuro!  8-) 

a letang: en ese foro conocia a dos grandes personas, a ti y a cristian bustos
pero no me conoces 6 años!!; que yo solo llevo dos y medio en esto   :Lol:  (despues de navidades seran 3..que viejos nos hacemos )

----------


## letang

¿seguro? haz cuentas...

Yo empecé en ese foro en el año 2.002, mi primer año de Unviersidad.
Y a finales de 2.003 entré en La Dama, y en esa época el otro foro supongo que ya estaría extinguido. Así que haz mejor las cuentas, porque yo creo que llevas más de 2 años y medio. Dos años y medio llevas en este foro.

La verdad es que diciendo 6 me he pasado un año porque yo cuento mis años en la magia por cursos unviersitarios, y este sería mi sexto curso, pero claro, supone 5 años (porque está empezando).

Pero yo creo que como mínimo hace cuatro años estabas en ese foro... Ahora me dejas con la duda, pero yo creo que ni tú eres consciente del tiempo que llevas!  :Wink1: 

De todas forams... parece que lleves toda una vida   :Wink:

----------


## letang

> ¿seguro? haz cuentas...
> 
> Yo empecé en ese foro en el año 2.002, mi primer año de Unviersidad.
> Y a finales de 2.003 entré en La Dama, y en esa época el otro foro supongo que ya estaría extinguido. Así que haz mejor las cuentas, porque yo creo que llevas más de 2 años y medio. Dos años y medio llevas en este foro.
> 
> La verdad es que diciendo 6 me he pasado un año porque yo cuento mis años en la magia por cursos unviersitarios, y este sería mi sexto curso, pero claro, supone 5 años (porque está empezando).
> 
> Pero yo creo que como mínimo hace cuatro años estabas en ese foro... Ahora me dejas con la duda, pero yo creo que ni tú eres consciente del tiempo que llevas! 
> 
> De todas formas... parece que lleves toda una vida

----------


## letang

repetido

----------


## letang

repetido por segunda vez (cada vez que edito me hace un mensaje nuevo, si vuelve a salir otro, paro de editar... y que algún mdoerador los borre)

----------


## Ella

> ¿seguro? haz cuentas...
> 
> Yo empecé en ese foro en el año 2.002, mi primer año de Unviersidad.
> Y a finales de 2.003 entré en La Dama, y en esa época el otro foro supongo que ya estaría extinguido. Así que haz mejor las cuentas, porque yo creo que llevas más de 2 años y medio. Dos años y medio llevas en este foro.
> 
> La verdad es que diciendo 6 me he pasado un año porque yo cuento mis años en la magia por cursos unviersitarios, y este sería mi sexto curso, pero claro, supone 5 años (porque está empezando).
> 
> Pero yo creo que como mínimo hace cuatro años estabas en ese foro... Ahora me dejas con la duda, pero yo creo que ni tú eres consciente del tiempo que llevas! 
> 
> De todas forams... parece que lleves toda una vida


jaja, yo si me acuerdo perfectamente:
me enferme de trombocitopenia cuando acababa de cumplir los 20 poco despues de cortar con mi 1º novio...
debido a estar enferma, mi padre me concentia todo y me compro el libro de ferragut por reyes (o era navidad?), me llevaba en coche a la tienda de magia, y luego le hacia mis juegos en el "laberinto".
entre a "el arte de la magia" y magnero, de donde me banearon y busque otro foro (este)

ahora tengo 22 y en noviembre hare 23   :Lol:  (ya estoy vieja...snif,snif  :(  )

----------


## letang

Vaya, pues aquel foro vivió más de lo que yo pensaba. Yo tengo claro que empecé a meterme en los foros (y por tanto a saber de libros y cosas) en mi primer año de carrera.
Pero no sabía que aquel foro anárquico había tenido una vida tan larga, jeje.

Por cierto, ya he descubierto por qué se repitieron tantos mensajes, no existe la opción de "editar" sino de "citar", y claro, yo le daba ahí sin fijamre en lo que ponía y... pasaba lo que pasaba...  :Wink1:

----------


## potey_10

> potey: eres muy guapo, deja a tu novia ya...


Gracias Clau, pero mi novia si que es guapa, y me va a costar rendirme.

Felicidades otra vez.   :Wink:

----------


## Tora

Muy buen truco Ella, 

Mis Felicitaciones...

Exelente el color de la pared del fondo...

Suerte :!::!::!:

----------


## magojuanillo

Mi mas sincera enhorabuena Clau, y la verdad es que el premio lo tienes muy merecido,espero que sigas asi y nos puedas deleitar muchas mas veces, un saludo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Felicidades. Yo no te digo nada, porque ya sabes que mi mayor felicidad es saber que tenía razón: cuando algo es bueno no hace falta la picaresca, tú ya me entiendes.

 (lo malo es que si no te he conocido antes, ahora va a ser imposible grrrrr  :evil:  :evil :Smile1:

----------


## Raicon

Felicidades. La verdad es que lo tienes mas que merecido. Tu video: chapó.
Olé hay la magia de Ella.

----------


## magomontecarlos

Pues eso que más decir que no hallan dicho ya los demás foreros...

Nunca he echo nada con monedas, pero me gusta ver a la gente hacer sus rutinas y disfrutar viendo mágia.

Recuerdo cuando vi el primer video que puso de bolas de esponjas, me encanto (acabo de comprarle unas a mi hija de 6 años haber si se le pega algo  8) )

Vamos que están geniales los dos únicos videos que he visto de Ella.

Sin más que añadir, que además soy muy malo escribiendo, FELICIDADES

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Felicidades, preciosa.

Por ceirto, que sepáis que besa todavía mejor que como maneja las monedas....... mmmmmmm   :Oops:   :Oops:  
 :Lol:

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Es buenísima. Y por lo que he visto, muy humilde. Que te vaya muy bien.

----------


## Némesis

Felicidades
 :Wink:

----------


## swaze

La verdad es que te lo mereces con ganas porque tus vídeos nos dejan a todos muditos de asombro; Ademas eres el referente en cuanto a numismagia dentro de este foro y eso no es porque si, es porque realmente lo vales.

pero que decir que no este dicho ya...  :Smile1:  felicidades clau

P.D: de tu primer libro o DVD quiero una copia firmada  :Oops:

----------


## ign

Ella... ¿Te casas conmigo?   :Oops:

----------


## curioso

Llevaba un tiempo sin entrar y voy y me encuentro con ese vídeo. Me he emocionado como hacía tiempo que no lo hacía*Ella*, muchas gracias. Me ha encantado tu actuación. Y por supuesto, felicidades por ese reconocimiento internacional.

Ciao

----------


## Blakito

Pues...que decirte que no te hayan dicho ya, que seguro que ya habrás oído de todo...  :Lol:  

Felicidades, un claro ejemplo de amor a la magia, me alegro por ti  :Smile1:  .

Gracias.

Saudos

----------


## Vangrant

Yo solo espero que cuando seas famosa, salgas en la tele, ganes el FISM, tengas tu propio show en Las Vegas, y este forrada de pasta... te sigas acordando de nosotros... :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Tonterias a parte, en hora buena.!!!!!

----------


## Benji_

Mis felicitaciones por su puesto! Un pequeño paso para la humanidad pero un gran paso para Ella (para Claudia, no para la humanidad  :Wink1: ).

 La evolución de los vídeos se iba viendo clarita (y eso te lo dice un "wannabe" de pro  :Wink1: ) y este ha sido pa mear y no echar gota (comentado en la ultima quedada, que lo sepas).

 Me quedo de recuerdo con tu voto en el concurso de bolas de esponja y a ver si nos conocemos en alguna quedad.

 Lo dicho, felicidades. 

Un saludo

----------


## Rafa505

Yo pensaba pedirte un autógrafo, pero como no viniste...  :Smile1: 

Felicidades, blablabla y todo eso que te han dicho todos + 1 (***** que malo soy para estas cosas).

MODO PELOTEO/OFF (como me gusta esto de "modoloquesea/OFF")

----------


## Mindcraft

felicidades Ella, te has lucido no sabes como.
Que sigas asi y pronto tendras tu propio programa en TV jeje.  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## juanvivo

Donde se puede conseguir el video con mas calidad? Se puede?  :Wink1:

----------


## yoquim

No te conozco personalmente como bastante gente del foro por lo que leo pero vi un video tuyo trabajando con esponjas y es impresionante.
No me extrañan los comentarios que recibes.
Enhorabuena Ella!

----------


## TTM

Es visto el video y me ha gustado mucho, enhorabuena  :Smile1:

----------


## Gandalf

Felicidades, ella.

Nada más que decir, hay opiniones con más peso que la mia que ya te ponen por las nubes, así que no mejoraré lo dicho.

Y enhorabuena, no por el premio si no por tu actitud/aptitud.

----------

